# Anyone see an issue here… Chittum??



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CR4PQzBJwfp/


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Nope.. Going to be a killer skiff when its done..


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Capt. Moose said:


> Nope.. Going to be a killer skiff when its done..


I take it you’re the one that posted this?


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Not sure what you're getting at. It's a prototype.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I’m getting at the point they are marketing a structurally unsound boat floating at 3.5”.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd with hold judgement till they release a finished version. Many manufactures create buzz by showing their work in progress.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Buzz, lies, misinformation, disinformation. Sadly we live in an era of morons that believe whatever they see on the tube. Whoever posted this also knows the same. I’m just here to shine light.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Well by you “shining a light”, you are giving them exactly what they want. More eyes on the product. So if you don’t like what they are doing, ignoring it would have been your best option.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

birdyshooter said:


> I’m getting at the point they are marketing a structurally unsound boat floating at 3.5”.


I love how people hate on chittum because of whatever reasons they have. You have prob never been in one or can’t afford one, I can’t either so you hate.. I’m by no means am up there ass like some but can tell you that if I had the money I’d own one there badass boats!! Been in two different chittums for a week each and it’s unreal how good they are. Are they worth 80k maybe maybe not


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Knowing George and Hal this will be a great boat. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Eristic Argument


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Really hard to make assumptions on any skiffs before they go into production. All the builders are making great boats and the technology and build quality is aways on the rise. The best part about this is your comment on the IG post telling Chittum you were going to post this on Microskiff… as if that is some kind of threat. Oooooo oh no. Come on man, that is just sad.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

TheAdamsProject said:


> The best part about this is your comment on the IG post telling Chittum you were going to post this on Microskiff… as if that is some kind of threat. Oooooo oh no. Come on man, that is just sad.


Seriously birdyshooter? WTF... Dude don't sully our name because you have some vendetta.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

What am I supposed to be mad about? It looks like a prototype skiff in the water for some testing, not a boat being delivered to a customer or anything.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Dignity… I lost that a long time ago. Same as trust. I see BS I call it out. Simple as that.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

and now respect...


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Why?? Serious question. Should I respect Ford, Chevy, Amazon, Google…… just on merit??


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

If anything, it seems I just doxxed the fanboys!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Eristic Argument, look it up... have a nice day.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

iMacattack said:


> Eristic Argument, look it up... have a nice day.


Dunning-Kruger…. Look it up.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

So uhhhhh just wondering what is the problem? (Not saying there is one)I'm no dummy but where is the structural issues here? I'm kinda curious what the point is.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Only problem I see is that I can’t afford it! Better get to work


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Redlig said:


> So uhhhhh just wondering what is the problem? (Not saying there is one)I'm no dummy but where is the structural issues here? I'm kinda curious what the point is.


Stringers, ribs, and false floor are missing. Sure the boat can function as is. Over time hull slap and flex will cause the bonds to fail or the foam core to reduce to dust.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

For those of us not in the loop, is the Challenger 18 supposed to be a bare bones tiller version that is hopefully reasonably priced? Only thing I see that seems structurally challenged is the poling platform, with only one step any twist at the platform will be an issue. The chunk of wood is a nice touch, but appears to work.


----------



## nlesomr (Jul 18, 2016)

I dare someone to say that the dude was pushing down on the bow to make the arse end sit higher...


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

nlesomr said:


> I dare someone to say that the dude was pushing down on the bow to make the arse end sit higher...


Pushing and down and in a current.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

This is the type of crap that causes people to distrust companies/govt/society. Thanks for defending manipulation. We’ll done guys!!! Noted.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

It's a prototype...


----------



## nlesomr (Jul 18, 2016)

Just here to stir the pot... I enjoy reading the Chittum threads


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Looks tippy…


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Yup. $60kvskiff and a $40k Harley these days. I’ll take my bet on time.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

birdyshooter said:


> Yup. $60 skiff and a $40 Harley these days. I’ll take my bet on time.


Yeah and a $15/hr minimum wage. Prices go up. I remember when Mavericks were $25K and people thought they were to much. They weighed 1,000 pounds and required a 125 to go 40mph


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

birdyshooter said:


> If anything, it seems I just doxxed the fanboys!!


 No you are riding on a high horse making judgements. It just makes you look like a douche, literally you got ZERO benefit. Have fun with it.

Wait, better yet, go out there and build a better boat yourself for 15k that everyone can enjoy!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Jason M said:


> Yeah and a $15/hr minimum wage. Prices go up. I remember when Mavericks were $25K and people thought they were to much. They weighed 1,000 pounds and required a 125 to go 40mph


So, not to steer of course off course here. What is the common denominator? Surly a skiff or a motorcycle shouldn’t cost $50k. Technology has basically plateaued across the board. Bigger and faster is loosing steam for some. Marketers will have us begging for 300hp skiffs here pretty soon.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

CKEAT said:


> No you are riding on a high horse making judgements. It just makes you look like a douche, literally you got ZERO benefit. Have fun with it.
> 
> Wait, better yet, go out there and build a better boat yourself for 15k that everyone can enjoy!


Just refurbished a chopper gun sailboat that I wouldn’t pay $1k for but they are asking $5.5k for new. Not a douche, just a realist. Drink your ovaltine!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> I’m getting at the point they are marketing a structurally unsound boat floating at 3.5”.


I have Hal’s number if you want to discuss this with him like a big boy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> Dignity… I lost that a long time ago. Same as trust. I see BS I call it out. Simple as that.


You come across like a whiny bitch that got their feelings hurt and decided to cry about it on the internet. What’s your beef?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Smack….. you’re back!?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You come across like a whiny bitch that got their feelings hurt and decided to cry about it on the internet. What’s your beef?


Ain’t a whiny bitch, just pointing fingers at snake oil salesman.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> Ain’t a whiny bitch, just pointing fingers at snake oil salesman.


I need more evidence of what you are claiming.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I need more evidence of what you are claiming.


Watch the video, google foam delamination. Better yet study physics. It ain’t rocket surgery.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> Watch the video, google foam delamination. Better yet study physics. It ain’t rocket surgery.


I’ll be at the shop in a few weeks and will spend a few days over there. Have you followed the progress of the Challenger prototype build or just acting like a mean girl because you have some sort of personal issue with people there? If you are going to make claims you will need some evidence. Better wear a few extra masks before the Omega variant gets you.
What do you think about my low water pickup? Snake Oil or legit?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ll be at the shop in a few weeks and will spend a few days over there. Have you followed the progress of the Challenger prototype build or just acting like a mean girl because you have some sort of personal issue with people there? If you are going to make claims you will need some evidence. Better wear a few extra masks before the Omega variant gets you.
> What do you think about my low water pickup? Snake Oil or legit?


 Smack… I’m just like you in pc covering. I’ve been kicked off of every social media platform for being overly “patriotic”. So stop your bs and let’s look at the issue.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Redlig said:


> View attachment 179478


I’m not trolling. But come to think of it….. taking notes. Y’all have exceeded my expectations!!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

The issue is I won’t be able to afford it.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't get what the problem is, what did I miss? most high tech skiffs with a 20hp motor should float pretty damn skinny.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

devrep said:


> I don't get what the problem is, what did I miss? most high tech skiffs with a 20hp motor should float pretty damn skinny.


Evidently something without stringers or a false floor is “structurally unsound.” 🤷‍♂️

Pretty sure the original Whipray didn’t have any stringers or a false floor. And I’ve see a few East Cape Glides with open no false floor or stringers and no forward bulkhead.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

I like the natural patina look. Just clear-coat it and fish it.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

birdyshooter said:


> I’m not trolling. But come to think of it….. taking notes. Y’all have exceeded my expectations!!


Chill out Karen. It is a prototype. And they never said it was ready for production. You are twisting this way out of proportion.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my 2001 hells bay lagoon edition has no stringers, ribs or floor. works great.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

birdyshooter said:


> This is the type of crap that causes people to distrust companies/govt/society. Thanks for defending manipulation. We’ll done guys!!! Noted.


my skiff is 20 years old, no issues. what is the problem? the hull is the deck, it was built that way on purpose.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Not to derail the entertaining pissing and moaning in this thread, but does anyone know the LOA and beam at the water line of this new prototype?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Not to derail the entertaining pissing and moaning in this thread, but does anyone know the LOA and beam at the water line of this new prototype?


It’s all on their instagram page where this dbag is making a fool of himself. Go back to the first posts on the Chittum page where they were building it. 
Pretty funny when he was shitposting on the draft post claiming the hull was going to flex like spaghetti in any chop but when they post the video of it running in chop he disappeared.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> Smack… I’m just like you in pc covering. I’ve been kicked off of every social media platform for being overly “patriotic”. So stop your bs and let’s look at the issue.


Why aren’t you posting on the running in chop video, did it surprise you how much it didn’t “flex like spaghetti”? I’ll wait, we will wait.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

devrep said:


> my skiff is 20 years old, no issues. what is the problem? the hull is the deck, it was built that way on purpose.
> View attachment 179495
> View attachment 179497


Well your problem is that your going to have clean all those leaves and sticks out of there. Lol


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why aren’t you posting on the running in chop video, did it surprise you how much it didn’t “flex like spaghetti”? I’ll wait, we will wait.


Yeah if Chittum can build a skiff on that hull that goes 80mph, they can build one that goes 25mph


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the only issue I can see is if they brag on draft and then add stringers and a deck. if not, no problemo. hope the do a reasonable cost model.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

iMacattack said:


> Eristic Argument


you made me google it....


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Jason M said:


> Well your problem is that your going to have clean all those leaves and sticks out of there. Lol


and the damn mangrove crabs. they hide in my boat when they fall in and then get out at night and hang out on my buildings.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

birdyshooter said:


> Stringers, ribs, and false floor are missing. Sure the boat can function as is. Over time hull slap and flex will cause the bonds to fail or the foam core to reduce to dust.


No dog in this fight, but my 2002 HB Waterman has no stringers, no ribs and no false floor. More importantly, no flex and no stress cracks in 19 years of use.

What is your point?


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

Ain’t snakeoil. They’re simply showcasing a new prototype…. I don’t see the problem here. Hal and George are great guys and the techniques they use and the lamination schedules they have are far and away better than most builders. Sure it ain’t for you, but don’t go blasting a company because you don’t like the skiff. They’re successful for a reason, have a good one.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I cant believe I wasted my time on this. "and typed this"


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Only problem is I’m old and dont want a tiller, other than that I cant wait to see a production model.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

devrep said:


> the only issue I can see is if they brag on draft and then add stringers and a deck. if not, no problemo. hope the do a reasonable cost model.


They posted 50k base with a 20 hp tiller in one of the IG posts.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Capt.Ron said:


> I cant believe I wasted my time on this. "and typed this"


Yep! 4 pages of nonsense and I've yet to even see a Chittum in real life, but I do love the threads on here


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> the only issue I can see is if they brag on draft and then add stringers and a deck. if not, no problemo. hope the do a reasonable cost model.


Finished will be about 25% lighter, this came from Hal. Instead of reading birdycooter’s thread check out the Challenger build from the beginning and read comments. Lots of questions get answered.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Copahee Hound said:


> Yep! 4 pages of nonsense and I've yet to even see a Chittum in real life, but I do love the threads on here


I did one of the first reviews on the mangrove 2 degree when I was an admin for trick my skiff " before it turned into a garage sale" 
great skiffs, pole great, pricey, but overall great skiffs that serve a purpose. I wanna drive Dustin Huff's Widow maker!!!!


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Finished will be about 25% lighter, this came from Hal. Instead of reading birdycooter’s thread check out the Challenger build from the beginning and read comments. Lots of questions get answered.


welcome back dic LOL


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt.Ron said:


> welcome back dic LOL


I hate most of you so much I couldn’t stay away even though my ban was lifted over 20 days ago.


----------



## Geologist (Nov 20, 2020)

This is why I come to Microskiff.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I hate most of you so much I couldn’t stay away even though my ban was lifted over 20 days ago.


what better way to welcome Smack back.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Plenty of cored boats out there with no floor and stringers and no issues. That said, a 3.5" draft with a 20hp is not impressive. Perhaps the boat has some performance characteristics that make it a better choice than the glide, glades, outlaw? I assume they hit the same draft number with same HP.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

the funny thing is....... is how some people get offended from a companies pricing. honestly if you don't like it, hop in your J16 or Gheenoe and go soak bait. 

I mean ...... I cant afford one either and I actually do this shit for a living and not a hobby. but Im not crying, or calling someone out because I spent some money on a iPhone and pretend to be an expert.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Sounds like OP has an axe to grind. Looks that way, too.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Finished will be about 25% lighter, this came from Hal. Instead of reading birdycooter’s thread check out the Challenger build from the beginning and read comments. Lots of questions get answered.


maybe you should read my posts. I was showing he was he didn't know what he was talking about.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

birdyshooter said:


> Over time hull slap and flex will cause the bonds to fail or the foam core to reduce to dust.


Not sticking up for Chittum, but how do you know this? Are you a successful boat design engineer? Do you understand that the bonding material used on most anything is stronger than the surrounding material? Come on man, looks like you have a canoe.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> Stringers, ribs, and false floor are missing. Sure the boat can function as is. Over time hull slap and flex will cause the bonds to fail or the foam core to reduce to dust.


06 B2 Beavertail. Foam core, no stringers or ribs and no sign of failure. Hasn’t turned to dust yet, so I have no concern. Not even sure what impact a false floor would have on any of this. Other than easier step down from front deck.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

birdyshooter said:


> Stringers, ribs, and false floor are missing. Sure the boat can function as is. Over time hull slap and flex will cause the bonds to fail or the foam core to reduce to dust.


IDIOT…


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

This is exactly why I always discuss Chittum on PMs when possible. It’s a shit show on a public thread.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

CKEAT said:


> This is exactly why I always discuss Chittum on PMs when possible. It’s a shit show on a public thread.


People with low self-esteem will slam anything they cannot attain, boats, homes, cars, careers, anything.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> maybe you should read my posts. I was showing he was he didn't know what he was talking about.


I caught that. What I was referring to is from what you post it seems like you think once the hull is finished if will be heavier and draft more. Maybe I read it wrong. That’s why I mentioned going back and reviewing the photos and comments about the build as it progresses on Chittum’s page. Someone asked how much heavier it would be finished and replied “25% lighter”. Me thinks lighter = shallower draft but I’m no scientist or anything...


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Where did the OP go?


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Capt. Moose said:


> Where did the OP go?


probably trolling somewhere else - maybe a panty shield forum


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Sleep and work. Good job ladies, up to 5 pages of pure butthurt. 😂🤣😂


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Snookdaddy said:


> No dog in this fight, but my 2002 HB Waterman has no stringers, no ribs and no false floor. More importantly, no flex and no stress cracks in 19 years of use.


Same here for my Waterman. I guess we are lucky the OP is warning us of the structural issues before our boats "reduce to dust".


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

This thread is gold! I've really enjoyed it. 

I'm not master boat builder, but I am building a Chris Morejohn Beryllium. Hal put a carbon fiber strip from bow to stern which acts as a stringer for structural support. No need for a string system without a floor. Plus string systems fail all the time if they aren't built right. He is also laying glass at a different in a multidirectional layup ~45 degrees and vacuum bagging the build. This adds a ton of strength as opposed to a single direction layup. They also don't use a solid foam rather a honey comb construction. So the outside hull layer of glass with bond with the floor. No skiff builder is perfect, but I like what they are doing. 

For this skiff, they pretty much chopped the freeboard down of the 2degree so the skiff isn't as tall. They then cut a deck mold in half and shrunk it to fit the slightly narrower beam. It's gonna be similar to the Harry Spears style skiff. I can't wait from them to throw a Tohatsu 60 on one!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of Chittum, as a couple guys I know have had some pretty weird shit happen to their Chittum's that I'm not going to get into. But to call them out on this is kind of absurd. They clearly have a lot of stuff on it, and most will know that prototypes are usually far heavier than a finished hull. As there is usually wood, and all kinds of fillers that will not be on a finished version. I don't see anything wrong with this, and I actually think this skiff looks pretty bad ass. I love what they're doing with it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> Sleep and work. Good job ladies, up to 5 pages of pure butthurt. 😂🤣😂


Project much?


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

birdyshooter said:


> Sleep and work. Good job ladies, up to 5 pages of pure butthurt. 😂🤣😂


All credibility lost.…
Go find another outlet


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I mean, I kind of understand the idea behind the thread. It's a bit aggressive, but showing a prototype's draft is like the performance bulletins when there is very little gear on the boat, one person on board, a slight tail wind etc. You know you have to take a few mph off for reasonable expectations.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

devrep said:


> my skiff is 20 years old, no issues. what is the problem? the hull is the deck, it was built that way on purpose.
> View attachment 179495
> View attachment 179497


My grandson said, pawpa, that boat is dirty. I said yes it is but it catches lots of fish. He giggled.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Its great that they are showing the prototype testing. You have to build a reasonable representation of your ideas and see what is needed. That is why it is a prototype. It looks like they got a lot of stuff right and they will tweek the rest. They are expensive boats and don't pretend to be otherwise. The market is the market and if someone is willing to pay the price then that is what it is worth. Nobody is making you purchase it and I would bet that they would fix any problem that arises from a structurally compromised hull after you have purchased it. Otherwise what is the purpose of spending that much money? I really don't see the point of the title comment on something that is being developed and not at its final stage. It is however, very interesting to see the Instagram, stupid comments aside.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

windblows said:


> I mean, I kind of understand the idea behind the thread. It's a bit aggressive, but showing a prototype's draft is like the performance bulletins when there is very little gear on the boat, one person on board, a slight tail wind etc. You know you have to take a few mph off for reasonable expectations.


the difference here is the OP was saying you cannot build a skiff without stringers, ribs and a floor and have it be structurally sound. he is ill informed.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

flytyn said:


> My grandson said, pawpa, that boat is dirty. I said yes it is but it catches lots of fish. He giggled.


ha. we had just gone down a mangrove tunnel where we had to crouch down and pull the boat thru it was so low, opened up into a beautiful area though. sometimes they don't and you have to pull your way back out.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

People told the Wright brothers they were full of shiz too.

Plenty of 30 year old Gheenoes floating around. In fact take a look for the Ranger thread - I think it is a 1972.

C'mon man, let it go.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

You do realize that he’s getting off on you all giving him attention. Just let this thread die and he’ll go back in his hole.


----------



## gheenoekp321 (Sep 18, 2013)

I don’t have a Facebook or Instagram (due to all the nonsense in the crazy world we live in and don’t want to see the bs every time I open my phone) so this is kinda like my only social media. So I go on here to look at boats, learn something here and there maybe get a chance to buy something for a good deal and ask some smart people that are on microskiff about questions I have about my boat or what not... I don’t incite negative posts or bashing guys businesses (unless they deserve it) but I knew from the get go this was gunnu grind some gears. This definitely makes up for my lack of social media and has been pretty entertaining!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Do you get the 2x4 deck support for 50k? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

I don’t have a dog in this fight but as someone who is around cars I have to say that proper carbon parts can withstand far more abuse than any skiff can give it. 

F1 is running carbon parts at over 200 mph with almost nonexistent cores or “stringer” supports. They have some aero pieces that look paper thin.

The technology is amazing. I think it’s cool to see people applying it to different fields. Prototypes are just that, a proving concept. Nothing wrong IMO with using it to create a little marketing buzz.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i like beer....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

anytide said:


> i like beer....


Do you drink it out of the same sippy cup birdy uses for his Haterade?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

el9surf said:


> Do you get the 2x4 deck support for 50k? Asking for a friend...


Carbon is cheaper than lumber right now so probably not. Lol


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I am disappointed in ya’ll, 5 pages of humor and not a single popcorn giff! WTF, 🤣


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 179575
> I am disappointed in ya’ll, 5 pages of humor and not a single popcorn giff! WTF, 🤣


I was waiting for this one


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

birdyshooter said:


> Stringers, ribs, and false floor are missing. Sure the boat can function as is. Over time hull slap and flex will cause the bonds to fail or the foam core to reduce to dust.


Don’t know if you know this…. Probably not based on your post. But there are MANY early HB pros and whip rays without floors etc that are still as solid today as they were back then. And many have been beat on since day one.
You’re really showing how uneducated you are with your post. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Look at all this free publicity for Chittum... ironic based on the intent of the OP


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do you drink it out of the same sippy cup birdy uses for his Haterade?


nooo.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

I’m buying one based on this thread alone, someone just has to fork up the 10k deposit!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Yup. $10k deposit (actual price of the boat) the other $40k is for the Shittum sticker on the side!!


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> Yup. $10k deposit (actual price of the boat) the other $40k is for the Shittum sticker on the side!!


What boat do you have?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Surely doesn't compare to a 14' lapstrake hull Sesquehanna! 

I'm sure Hal wont lose too much sleep worrying about your opinion......


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Have I attacked anyone of you personally??


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> Have I attacked anyone of you personally??


Don’t know. Have you owned a poling skiff before?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Net 30 said:


> Surely doesn't compare to a 14' lapstrake hull Sesquehanna!
> 
> I'm sure Hal wont lose too much sleep worrying about your opinion......


She’s one of the newer models not the earlier lapstrake one. Traded a .308 custom and reloading gear to a marine in sss. Figured he could use it and I could take the boy fishing. Put a lot of work into the hull, saturated foam, removed center seat, added stringer, tabs, grind…. sand…. paint…….


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> Have I attacked anyone of you personally??


No but all the shit you have been spewing on here, Instagram and who knows where else shows me all I need to know about your character. Maybe you like the attention but if you think it’s cute or witty you are mistaken. It makes you look like a douchebag and I get a vibe that if someone like me worked on your boat you would probably be the type that tries to create a problem just so you could get on social media and try to ruin their business the same way you are doing Hal and his crew. I have met Hal, had dinner with him and worked their booth at the fishing show. He’s a great person, not just some internet personality. The problem is people like you won’t talk shit to a person’s face, you are a keyboard commando. Several guys on here have met me and I don’t have a problem speaking my mind in person no matter who you are, how big you are or how much it might hurt your feelings. Guys used to be this way before they could hide behind their screen and talk shit with no repercussions. Are you trying to be cool or do you have some beef with someone at Chittum because they nailed your mom or something? You really should apologize for this tantrum because trying to drag someone’s business down crosses a moral line and you really did yourself no favors around here. You might be a decent person but I’m having my doubts after all this.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No but all the shit you have been spewing on here, Instagram and who knows where else shows me all I need to know about your character. Maybe you like the attention but if you think it’s cute or witty you are mistaken. It makes you look like a douchebag and I get a vibe that if someone like me worked on your boat you would probably be the type that tries to create a problem just so you could get on social media and try to ruin their business the same way you are doing Hal and his crew. I have met Hal, had dinner with him and worked their booth at the fishing show. He’s a great person, not just some internet personality. The problem is people like you won’t talk shit to a person’s face, you are a keyboard commando. Several guys on here have met me and I don’t have a problem speaking my mind in person no matter who you are, how big you are or how much it might hurt your feelings. Guys used to be this way before they could hide behind their screen and talk shit with no repercussions. Are you trying to be cool or do you have some beef with someone at Chittum because they nailed your mom or something? You really should apologize for this tantrum because trying to drag someone’s business down crosses a moral line and you really did yourself no favors around here. You might be a decent person but I’m having my doubts after all this.
> 
> View attachment 179579


Sorry $60k for a dingy…. Ya gonna get some blowback brother. Just the way it is.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> Sorry $60k for a dingy…. Ya gonna get some blowback brother. Just the way it is.


What have you designed, fabricated, marketed and sold? Honest question.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> Sorry $60k for a dingy…. Ya gonna get some blowback brother. Just the way it is.


No offense but why?

A Rolex Daytona is $25k+ A Ferrari is at least $300k. A Tibor is what almost $1,000? An Oyster bamboo custom fly rod is $2,700. Etc., etc. 

If people are willing to pay for those things then more power to them. Who’s to say what’s “too much” if someone else is willing to pay for it?

This is America. People are free to spend their money however they want even if someone else thinks it is foolish. In the end the market always decides.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Night guys. I’ll sleep better now knowing I’m living rent free in Smack’s head.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> Night guys. I’ll sleep better now knowing I’m living rent free in Smack’s head.


Don’t flatter yourself.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 179575
> I am disappointed in ya’ll, 5 pages of humor and not a single popcorn giff! WTF, 🤣


i did post “tippy”.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

He's simply a troll and we have been feeding him. They go away if we don't feed them.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

You know this guy really reminds me of how I used to be, once he grows up and sees how much better the world is on the other side I’m sure he will be much happier. Until then best to piss everyone off right! 
But seriously who forking over the 10k deposit, need to get in line quick!


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola (Jun 26, 2020)

Flats Hunter how did you know I paid way too much for that Pre 64 Model 70 Featherweight .308?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Ah, the pre 64 model 70. I have one in .270 passed down from my dad who bought it at 13 in 1958 for 101 dollars from lemonade stand money.

It is and will always be my favorite rifle. Still shoots great groups. That brought a smile, thanks for that!


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Sonny Palma Sola said:


> Flats Hunter how did you know I paid way too much for that Pre 64 Model 70 Featherweight .308?


If you didn't buy it new, you paid too much for it. Just like I did for the one I had in 30.06.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Sonny Palma Sola said:


> Flats Hunter how did you know I paid way too much for that Pre 64 Model 70 Featherweight .308?


Lol, I didn’t!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

birdyshooter said:


> Sorry $60k for a dingy…. Ya gonna get some blowback brother. Just the way it is.


Build a better and cheaper one then. Otherwise this is just tawk.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

anytide said:


> i like beer....


I thought it was turtles?????


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The funny part of it is we could have a thread that discusses the thoughts of the boat without it coming to this. But when someone barges into a room like the Kool Aide guy and starts spewing baseless garbage, it is going to be met with a harsh response. That's just the way it is.

The way I see it is that these style boats have been made for many years - the original Whipray and Glade Skiff floated in spit during the prototype phases (without stringers!) - the only difference is there wasn't social media then and people who use it as a bull horn to rain crap on everyone else.

Personally, I love see the boundaries pushed on builds like this. Without it, where is the progress? We need builders like Hal - yes, the price point is high, but look at what Maverick is doing now (it was bought by a wakeboard boat company - look at their prices over the past 15 years). Other builders will follow and find a way to do it cheaper, and maybe better.


----------



## neueklasse (Dec 25, 2019)

Lol you must be the Spaghetti comment guy that said he was going to cry on microskiff about this 😂


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> I thought it was turtles?????


your a turtle.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

anytide said:


> your a turtle.


you’re

😉


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Everybody feel better now??


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

This thread was done 3 days ago and you bring it back to the top? 

Attention whore.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

birdyshooter said:


> I’m getting at the point they are marketing a structurally unsound boat floating at 3.5”.


*Having owned a LM2, I can safely state that these boats are built to last and are extreme quality.* I am working hard trading to save up to order another one. Really should not be trashing what is a great product if you never owned one and ran it for a length of time. It hurt like hell watching my boat drive off behind someone else's truck when I had to sell her. Life presents roadblocks and we figure out a way around them. I visited with Hal yesterday about the new skiff, he said they can do me a tunnel and would not need a jackplate. Weight somewhere around 230. One thing could be said, EVERYTHING is expensive, mainly due to the criminal federal reserve printing up 130 BILLION a month in fiat worthless dollars, which dilutes the _value_ of every dollar in existence. In the grand scheme of things, these boats are not radically over-priced IMHO. Considering the quality inherent in the boats. 

I will have another Chittum someday. Not sure if it will be a LM2 or the new skiff, but it will be one of them for sure. And will get Mac to put another low-water pickup system on it for me when I get it. Can't even believe someone would be bad-mouthing Chittums. I never post as a rule, but this is just non-sense.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

devrep said:


> and the damn mangrove crabs. they hide in my boat when they fall in and then get out at night and hang out on my buildings.
> View attachment 179505


Catch them all and use them for chum or sell them in pet stores as small land dragons


----------



## grampy_grumps (Sep 6, 2015)

birdyshooter said:


> Stringers, ribs, and false floor are missing. Sure the boat can function as is. Over time hull slap and flex will cause the bonds to fail or the foam core to reduce to dust.


Curious, have you build many boats?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

My beef is inherently with whatever beef Hal and crew has with HB. I know the history and it sucks. For some reason or another they can not depart ways and be grownups about it. Every interview or write up I see, and even Chittum’s homepage is quick to say Hal is the original startup guy for HB (never mind Flip and Morejohn) and that they are the cream of the crop in ingenuity. The technology is old in composite terms, but relatively new for skiff designs. There is a reason formula 1 cars and America’s cup yachts are expected to make the finish line, and nothing more. It’s cool, light, and fast. This sells to the uneducated, time and time again. This isn’t the first time they caught flack for their antics, and from their history, it will probably not be their last.


----------



## grampy_grumps (Sep 6, 2015)

Well I grew up in boat building, in the olden days (70s to early 90's) and it was nothing the hear one boat company knock another over the way things were or weren't built.

To me that is a prototype or test boat and see nothing wrong with it. It is maybe a knock off of a Hell's Bay? Maybe. Heck, many people think that HB knocked off the original East Cape.

My fathers original 29' molds were popped from a Rabco 29'. Later, after dad sold his molds to another builder a few people popped their off of it. It happens.

The Chittum vs. Hell's Bay feud has been long going and debated a lot.

As far as technology being old, boat builders in the day we not the quickest to adapt or adjust to change. My late father was one of the first adapters of a speed step on the transom of his 29' models. The scalloped hulls that you see like on a Contender model was actually done by Diamond Marine, I think on a 23' or 25' way back in the 80's and everyone made fun of him. 

I remember when kevlar came out dad said that it wasn't cost effective. But look at how it's all done today. Another one was Dolphin boats back in the 80's. I think they were one of the first not to use wood stringers ( I may be wrong there, it was so long ago). They phrase was no wood, no rot. Other builders said heck no, that is too expensive to do. 

So anyway, I am just going on and on.

Have a good one.


----------



## Catch Up (Jul 4, 2020)

The Chittum Challenger on Instagram is obviously a running plug. The final design will likely incorporate some changes.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

I get upset when I can't afford nice things.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

birdyshooter said:


> My beef is inherently with whatever beef Hal and crew has with HB. I know the history and it sucks. For some reason or another they can not depart ways and be grownups about it. Every interview or write up I see, and even Chittum’s homepage is quick to say Hal is the original startup guy for HB (never mind Flip and Morejohn) and that they are the cream of the crop in ingenuity. The technology is old in composite terms, but relatively new for skiff designs. There is a reason formula 1 cars and America’s cup yachts are expected to make the finish line, and nothing more. It’s cool, light, and fast. This sells to the uneducated, time and time again. This isn’t the first time they caught flack for their antics, and from their history, it will probably not be their last.


Hal founded HB and Chittum he earned that right to say whatever the heck he wants about them. Particularly the skiffs they designed.

I mean Beaver tail bought the molds fair and square and people still got their panties in a wad about that.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> My beef is inherently with whatever beef Hal and crew has with HB. I know the history and it sucks. For some reason or another they can not depart ways and be grownups about it. Every interview or write up I see, and even Chittum’s homepage is quick to say Hal is the original startup guy for HB (never mind Flip and Morejohn) and that they are the cream of the crop in ingenuity. The technology is old in composite terms, but relatively new for skiff designs. There is a reason formula 1 cars and America’s cup yachts are expected to make the finish line, and nothing more. It’s cool, light, and fast. This sells to the uneducated, time and time again. This isn’t the first time they caught flack for their antics, and from their history, it will probably not be their last.


For the record F1 cars are not built just to make it thru one race. The structure and body work are good for at least decades.

Ferrari sells all of their old F1 cars to Corse Clienti clients who then run them at a series of tracks each year. My personal favorite being a car from the late 1980’s. I saw that car run the banks of Daytona in 2016. The tube and structure are just as sound now as they were when first made. Ferrari maintains them for the client and X-rays essential components regularly for stress cracks or possible points of failure.

Lol, I don’t know much about boats but cars are my wheelhouse.


----------



## Captjp (Aug 6, 2016)

sotilloa1078 said:


> Don’t know if you know this…. Probably not based on your post. But there are MANY early HB pros and whip rays without floors etc that are still as solid today as they were back then. And many have been beat on since day one.
> You’re really showing how uneducated you are with your post. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.


Yep, I have one, 2001 HB Waterman 18, still solid. I did refurb it...new paint, wiring, and fixed a few dings but all solid.


----------



## Captjp (Aug 6, 2016)

Jason M said:


> Hal founded HB and Chittum he earned that right to say whatever the heck he wants about them. Particularly the skiffs they designed.
> 
> I mean Beaver tail bought the molds fair and square and people still got their panties in a wad about that.


What mold did BT buy? There's a reason they got sued and had to stop making that boat.


----------



## Captjp (Aug 6, 2016)

birdyshooter said:


> Ain’t a whiny bitch, just pointing fingers at snake oil salesman.


Then don't buy one, problem solved.


----------



## Captjp (Aug 6, 2016)

birdyshooter said:


> Stringers, ribs, and false floor are missing. Sure the boat can function as is. Over time hull slap and flex will cause the bonds to fail or the foam core to reduce to dust.


2001 HB Waterman, similar construction...still solid. Perhaps you should wait for the finished product, this is obviously the beginning not the end product.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Captjp said:


> What mold did BT buy? There's a reason they got sued and had to stop making that boat.


Specifics are here. 









School me on the old Beavertail models


Any current models based off of the old ones? If so what’s the difference? Any reason why they stopped making them? The ones I’ve heard of are the: BTX BTV BT2 BT3 Osprey




www.microskiff.com





My understanding was they bought the molds in a bankruptcy auction. I may be wrong.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

don't feed the troll...


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Here’s the history according to Morejohn.






Chris Morejohn


Sailing, Boats, My Artwork, Other's Art, Bahamas, Our house in the Bahamas, Chartering and learning to sail, Boat designs, House designs and anything that might come to mind. This blog has been created, organized, and edited by Rachel for Chris so when he is not doing that which this blog is...




chrismorejohn.blogspot.com


----------



## john1234 (Jun 8, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No but all the shit you have been spewing on here, Instagram and who knows where else shows me all I need to know about your character. Maybe you like the attention but if you think it’s cute or witty you are mistaken. It makes you look like a douchebag and I get a vibe that if someone like me worked on your boat you would probably be the type that tries to create a problem just so you could get on social media and try to ruin their business the same way you are doing Hal and his crew. I have met Hal, had dinner with him and worked their booth at the fishing show. He’s a great person, not just some internet personality. The problem is people like you won’t talk shit to a person’s face, you are a keyboard commando. Several guys on here have met me and I don’t have a problem speaking my mind in person no matter who you are, how big you are or how much it might hurt your feelings. Guys used to be this way before they could hide behind their screen and talk shit with no repercussions. Are you trying to be cool or do you have some beef with someone at Chittum because they nailed your mom or something? You really should apologize for this tantrum because trying to drag someone’s business down crosses a moral line and you really did yourself no favors around here. You might be a decent person but I’m having my doubts after all this.
> 
> View attachment 179579


Soooooo. Calling out a guy on a website and stating someone had sex with his mother doesn't cross a moral line? Ok then. Shame on your fella. Post number 22. I think.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Which is why you'll notice he's been banned.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

iMacattack said:


> Which is why you'll notice he's been banned.


Say what you want
Do what u do
He speaks truth, 
My opinion


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

It would be interesting to see in person who in this crowd would be willing to sling their mouth. We are missing that in society. I grew up with respect, learn it or it will get beat into you. Either way, it happens. 

Keyboards open up to dumb ass, just the way it goes.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

Well anyway Chittums are sweet boats. Everyone has their opinion, all good. Seeing how there is at least 8 month wait to get a Chittum built (same with others) they are not overly concerned about some rant on a forum.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

It’s a prototype. Chittum has a 10 year hull warranty, twice that of most of the major competitors. I don’t think they’re going to produce a skiff that is structurally unsound on purpose. Yeah, I’m a fan boy, but I’ve been in a lot of boats and there is no brand that will perform anywhere near my Chittum. How and George are great people to work with and are truly innovators in this fine sport.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

CKEAT said:


> It would be interesting to see in person who in this crowd would be willing to sling their mouth. We are missing that in society. I grew up with respect, learn it or it will get beat into you. Either way, it happens.
> 
> Keyboards open up to dumb ass, just the way it goes.


shit I say what I say in person or internet.......... ask anyone ha ha ha


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I'm not a big fan of Chittum, as a couple guys I know have had some pretty weird shit happen to their Chittum's that I'm not going to get into. But to call them out on this is kind of absurd. They clearly have a lot of stuff on it, and most will know that prototypes are usually far heavier than a finished hull. As there is usually wood, and all kinds of fillers that will not be on a finished version. I don't see anything wrong with this, and I actually think this skiff looks pretty bad ass. I love what they're doing with it.


not really a fair comment to say “weird shit has happened to them but not going to get into it”…just breeds skepticism and makes it vulnerable to “fake news” attacks


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Capt.Ron said:


> shit I say what I say in person or internet.......... ask anyone ha ha ha


That’s good and how it should be but we all know most folks do not.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> not really a fair comment to say “weird shit has happened to them but not going to get into it”…just breeds skepticism and makes it vulnerable to “fake news” attacks


Some has been well documented on facebook. Not my story to tell. dig around you'll find it.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

oceanrace said:


> *Having owned a LM2, I can safely state that these boats are built to last and are extreme quality.* I am working hard trading to save up to order another one. Really should not be trashing what is a great product if you never owned one and ran it for a length of time. It hurt like hell watching my boat drive off behind someone else's truck when I had to sell her. Life presents roadblocks and we figure out a way around them. I visited with Hal yesterday about the new skiff, he said they can do me a tunnel and would not need a jackplate. Weight somewhere around 230. One thing could be said, EVERYTHING is expensive, mainly due to the criminal federal reserve printing up 130 BILLION a month in fiat worthless dollars, which dilutes the _value_ of every dollar in existence. In the grand scheme of things, these boats are not radically over-priced IMHO. Considering the quality inherent in the boats.
> 
> I will have another Chittum someday. Not sure if it will be a LM2 or the new skiff, but it will be one of them for sure. And will get Mac to put another low-water pickup system on it for me when I get it. Can't even believe someone would be bad-mouthing Chittums. I never post as a rule, but this is just non-sense.


This.. Shut up and go fishing. Quit bashing some brand you know nothing about. Luxuries are expensive, by their very definition. I sea-trialed 4 brands before deciding on Chittum. It simply is the finest skiff on the market as to draft, quietness, handling, etc.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

paint it black said:


> Some has been well documented on facebook. Not my story to tell. dig around you'll find it.


Oh, it's well documented on Facebook! Not a valid reason or enough proof, to trash a product's reputation.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I would need to hear both stories from both sides from the horses mouth before judgment.

I know a certain guide here in Texas that is got to be the hardest person on his equipment known to man and his boat has held up well. It’s trashed but very sound.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

paint it black said:


> Some has been well documented on facebook. Not my story to tell. dig around you'll find it.


well if you’re not going to add value, or even link the info, why even post?


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

If Thane and Dustin can put a racing motor on one and not destroy it, well?And a lot of Guides have gone to this brand. It is a posting of the damn prototype. Troll!


----------



## kwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Must be a writer for the NY Times if you can take a video that clearly says its a prototype and conjure up a story of deceit and lies. Up next: Anonymous Sources!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Y’all are free to your opinions as well am I. This isn’t the first time their deceptive marketing and out right douchebaggery has caught up with them.









Dedicated To The Smallest Of Skiffs







www.microskiff.com


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

So everyone or no one or some of them in the boat business are awful people. Whatever. Tell me about the boats cause I doubt I'll be fishing with the manufacturer.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

birdyshooter said:


> Y’all are free to your opinions as well am I. This isn’t the first time their deceptive marketing and out right douchebaggery has caught up with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man, I would love to have a beer with you,@BirdyShooter…..


NAAAAAHHHT!


----------

